# ISO Creamed eggs recipe....



## luvs (Apr 7, 2006)

i had one before, & i have all these Easter eggs that i ought to cook something with.
thanks!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 7, 2006)

Luvs,What do you mean by creamed hot or cold?I had a breakfast thing that we had along with the cold cuts and cheese in Germany with hard rolls,a boiled egg chopped in big chunks that was creamy with the regular yellow curry powder and cream and I think sour cream.I tried to recreate it back home and I actually did recreate it but instead doing it for  a german breakfast side dish along with the cold cuts ,cheeses and so forth I made it as an appetizer for a dinner at a lodge I worked at ,it was a hit.Im not a fan of yellow curry because I try to cook real indian food and it has nothing to to do  with yellow curry .A curry in India means dish anyway.,That egg dish was the only thing I have evertasted from the the yellow curry that I actually found quite delicious.
By the way I like German breakfasts Hard Rolls which they go out and pick up in the morning along with the meats,cold cuts are the best over there,cheese jam ,butter,mett and other things.Germans have no concept of bacon,eggs,fried potatoes,etc,.I wish we could do that here but I dont think we could even get close to the quality that they enjoy.


----------



## Shunka (Apr 7, 2006)

An easy way to make them is to cut the boiled eggs in half (length-wise) and put into a greased baking dish. Make a bechemel sauce with a bit of cheese that you like in it. Pour over the eggs, sprinkle more grated cheese over the top and bake at 350 for about 20 minutes. This is great served over toast, English muffins, etc.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 8, 2006)

My mother used to just slice the eggs thickly & combine them - gently - with a medium white sauce to which she added curry powder, salt, & pepper to taste.  When heated through, she'd serve it over toast or white rice & sprinkle with a little paprika.

A favorite of mine - "Eggs Florentine" - calls for poached eggs, but would imagine it work with hard-boiled ones as well.  You just place the eggs on a bed of cooked spinach, pour a white/gruyere or swiss cheese sauce over them.  Sprinkle more grated cheese on top, & just bake or run under the broiler until the cheese melts.


----------



## luvs (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks! jpmcrew, to answer your question, i meant a warm dish. i love curry. delicious. i have a carton of eggs waiting to become various creamed egg dishes. bring on some toast!


----------



## Constance (Apr 12, 2006)

My dad was a coal miner, and sometimes, when their contract was up, our family faced some long strikes. 
One of the inexpensive dishes my my used to fix during those times was "Eggs Mimosa". She made a white sauce (Bechamel), added the chopped whites from hard-boiled eggs, and dished it up over toast. She then seived the egg yolks over the top. 
If you want to "kick it up a notch", I'd suggest laying cooked asparagus spears over the toast before ladeling on the egg mixture, and adding crumbled cooked bacon to the topping. 
You could also replace the toast with biscuits, English muffins, or frozen puff pastry shells. 
A sprinkling of some good grated cheddar cheese sprinkled over the top would also be delicious.

With a little imagination, ths could turn into a good Easter Brunch item.


----------

